# L'Equipe: "Sanches al Psg è fatta"



## Le Grand Milan (3 Agosto 2022)

Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.

*Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.
C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.
Il PSG aveva proposto un prestito con opzione di riscatto obbligatoria a giugno.
Il Lilla ha rifutato e ha deciso di incassare subito 15 milioni."*


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.



Contento lui, tra un anno si sarà già pentito della scelta.
Forse farà il titolare giusto perché c'è Galtier.
Più che altro la cosa implica Wijnaldum alla Roma e magari pure Paredes alla Juve.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.



Male, malissimo


----------



## Bataille (3 Agosto 2022)

Scegliendo quel club di plastica dimostra un QI del livello di Donnarumma. Passare oltre.


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Contento lui, tra un anno si sarà già pentito della scelta.
> Forse farà il titolare giusto perché c'è Galtier.
> Più che altro la cosa implica Wijnaldum alla Roma e magari pure Paredes alla Juve.


Infatti, con questo giochino si rinforzano i gobbi e la Roma (se Wijnaldum sta bene e ha voglia fa la differenza).
Comunque a noi serve un terzo titolare oltre a Tonali e Benna, se non arriva per noi saranno guai.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.



Come volevasi dimostrare. Lo abbiamo mollato da oltre un mese, ma i giornalai senza fantasia hanno continuato a parlare di nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2022)

*Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.
C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.
Il PSG aveva proposto un prestito con opzione di riscatto obbligatoria a giugno.
Il Lilla ha rifutato e ha deciso di incassare subito 15 milioni."*


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Agosto 2022)

Peccato, ma chi non ci vuole, non ci merita, tra l'altro il rischio che si perda e fallisca nuovamente in un ambiente così volatile è alto, è uno che deve sentirsi centralissimo per riuscire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Agosto 2022)

Finalmente sta storia è finita.


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2022)

Dai MM tirate fuori sto jolly dal mazzo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Agosto 2022)

Si sapeva da un mese dai.


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Agosto 2022)

Bene, almeno è finita sta telenovelas. 
Ah com'era? "Scegli ciò che è giusto per l'anima, non per l'ego".


----------



## Solo (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Telenovela finalmente finita. 

Il problema è che adesso ci becchiamo Cristante.


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2022)

ahia, il Marsiglia non ha ancora ufficializzato il prestito di Veretout
sarà una nottata di incubi

comunque oggi Sky Sport ha parlato ancora di Sanches al Milan, sarebbe una grossa cantonata presa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Il problema adesso è chi vai a prendere…
Quel maledetto di Paratici Sarr non te lo da in prestito. O vai su un esubero di una big oppure su un nome fatto dallo scouting. Certamente non provassero a prendere cessi come Veretu veretu o Cristante.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Agosto 2022)

Meglio così.
Ci siamo evitati un uomo di emme.

vada a fare panchina e giocare in coppa di francia


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Male, malissimo


Ha scelto lui.


----------



## Gamma (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Da un lato è un peccato, perché a 15 mln Sanches sarebbe stato un affarone.
Dall'altro spero che arriverà un giocatore che sia coinvolto al 100% nel nostro ambiente e per cui il Milan sia il piano A.

Attendiamo l'ufficialità, comunque.


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ahia, il Marsiglia non ha ancora ufficializzato il prestito di Veretout
> sarà una nottata di incubi
> 
> comunque oggi Sky Sport ha parlato ancora di Sanches al Milan, sarebbe una grossa cantonata presa


Cerchiamo di non fare i pirla che perdono uno a 0 e poi raccattano uno scarsone dalla Rometta come quegli altri..
Comunque vediamo domani.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Agosto 2022)

Ora secondo me si accelera per Ziyech


----------



## Giek (3 Agosto 2022)

Io andrei forte su Aouar


----------



## Pit96 (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Piano A sfumato
Piano B sfumato 

Qui rischia di finire come l'anno scorso...


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ora secondo me si accelera per Ziyech



Boh non lo so ma mi sembra una cosa slegata dal discorso mediano che invece è la priorità che dobbiamo affrontare ora.

Sì va da Napoli, Nizza o Tottenham e si mette quello che avremmo dato per Sanches (15 milioni?) subito e poi il resto del costo del cartellino l'anno prossimo.
Ovviamente i nomi a cui mi riferisco sono Ruiz, Thuram e Sarr.


----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2022)

SMS


----------



## Maximo (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Se il giocatore desiderava così tanto andare al PSG, allora non c’era niente da fare. Andrà a fare tanta panchina e bruciarsi la carriera, contento lui…

Sicuramente MMM hanno un taccuino con almeno 30 nomi per il centrocampo, molti dei quali noi tifosi non sappiamo neanche che esistano. Se il budget è veramente 15 mln, con quei soldi arriverà sicuramente un giovane forte, in linea con la politica della società, e verosimilmente sarà un nome che non è mai uscito sui giornali.
Ciò che vedo più complesso, ma va fatto, è liberarsi di Bakayoko, perché con lui numericamente il reparto è già affollato.


----------



## Devil man (3 Agosto 2022)

Quindi Maldini e Massara 

In questo mercato sono riusciti a prendere 1/3 dei loro obbiettivi.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quindi Maldini e Massara
> 
> In questo mercato sono riusciti a prendere 1/3 dei loro obbiettivi.


Qui però non hanno colpe, mica potevano imbavagliarlo e portarlo via di forza. Magari l'unica cosa che si può dire è che forse ce lo siamo giocati con quel ritardo dovuto ai rinnovi di MM.
Doccia fredda comunque, lo rimpiangeremo parecchio


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


.


----------



## Mika (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Ha scelto loro, l'ok con il Lille lo avevamo da mesi, in Italia non voleva venire è chiaro. Non do colpe alla società per questo caso, loro hanno trovato subito l'accordo con il Lille e Sanchez ha aspettato i mesi in attesa del PSG o del megastipendio. E anche se il PSG avesse mollato e fosse venuto da noi saremmo stati di lui un parcheggio, dopo un anno ottimo appena bussava la TOP di PL con ingaggione avrebbe atto il diavolo a 4 per andare. Meglio non averne di questi, già ne abbiamo avuto troppi fino a ieri.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2022)

Mamma mia, un anno a sorbirci la telenovela di Sanches "che era fatta"


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2022)

Il budget ormai rimasto è di 10 12 milioni..è c'è anche poco tempo..non mi aspetto nulla di importante..inutile farsi tanti trip mentali..


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Il budget ormai rimasto è di 10 12 milioni..è c'è anche poco tempo..non mi aspetto nulla di importante..inutile farsi tanti trip mentali..



Perché 10-12 mln? In base a cosa?
Allora non dovevamo provarci neanche per Sanches che costava almeno 15...


----------



## Albijol (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Alla fine coloreremo Pobega di nero e lo presenteremo come il nuovo Kessie." Grazie" Elio


----------



## Rossonero10 (3 Agosto 2022)

Sanchez mi piace un sacco e sarei stato contento di averlo con noi, ma pensandoci bene, non credo che sarebbe stato il profilo giusto per noi che cerchiamo soprattutto un sostituto di Kessie per la mediana. Non ce lo vedo Sanchez in mediana... Bisogna virare su altri obiettivi più coerenti.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Agosto 2022)

Peccato, era il giocatore perfetto.
Ora sotto con il sostituto però!


----------



## neoxes (3 Agosto 2022)

Mai piaciuto questo


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2022)

Non arriverà nessun sostituto a conti fatti. L'unico nome era questo defic1ente che ha deciso di seguire quell'appestato del suo agente


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


c'era da prendere ciubecca, questo si sapeva che era andato da tempo......

siamo lenti........ ci lasciano sempre le briciole, a volte va bene ma non sempre saremo così fortunati. il cc come il centrale di difesa sono più importanti di deketelaere.
vediamo di non cannarli.


----------



## Zenos (3 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quindi Maldini e Massara
> 
> In questo mercato sono riusciti a prendere 1/3 dei loro obbiettivi.


3 top o non firmo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non arriverà nessun sostituto a conti fatti. L'unico nome era questo defic1ente che ha deciso di seguire quell'appestato del suo agente


dopo mino ecco mendes


----------



## Swaitak (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


finalmente ci togliamo questo nome dai maroni


----------



## bmb (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Milan beffato.


----------



## peo74 (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Mai ritenuto il giocatore più adatta per sostituire Kessie: troppo fragile fisicamente.
Sarei andato su un giocatore più muscolare


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> SMS


Prendiamo Zyjech in prestito, cediamo Saele per 18-20, cediamo Gabbia alla Samp per 10-12 mln, prendiamo 7-8 mln da Paquetà.
Offriamo 50-55 alla Lazio + 20 di bonus facili, trattativa fattibile che a questo punto mi aspetto.
Abbiamo speso una quarantina di mln in questo mercato, pochissimi, contando alcune uscite si può fare, onestamente mi aspetto un colpo da campioni e Savic può essere l'indiziato.


----------



## evideon (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Archiviare Sanches e prendere subito 
Lucas Torreira​


----------



## Albijol (3 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Prendiamo Zyjech in prestito, cediamo Saele per 18-20, cediamo Gabbia alla Samp per 10-12 mln, prendiamo 7-8 mln da Paquetà.
> Offriamo 50-55 alla Lazio + 20 di bonus facili, trattativa fattibile che a questo punto mi aspetto.
> Abbiamo speso una quarantina di mln in questo mercato, pochissimi, contando alcune uscite si può fare, onestamente mi aspetto un colpo da campioni e Savic può essere l'indiziato.


Non vedo la fila per comprare Salamella


----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Archiviare Sanches e prendere subito
> Lucas Torreira​


In chiusura in turchia, fenerbache mi pare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> In chiusura in turchia, fenerbache mi pare.


Scherzi, vero? Un 26-enne che a Firenza é tornato a dimostrare il suo valore ora va in Turchia?
Che spreco. Mi piace un casino, gia ai tempi della Samp.


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.
> C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.
> ...


Rimarranno leggendarie le formazioni dell' 11 ipotetico con Sanches e Botman dati già per fatti. Potrei aggiungere tanto tanto tanto altro, ma meglio non infierire...


----------



## mabadi (3 Agosto 2022)

per noi il mercato è già chiuso.


----------



## Sam (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.*
> *C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.*
> ...


Non è mai stato Sanches il Renato che la società stava cercando.

Il nostro Renato ha già firmato, insieme ad un altro.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> c'era da prendere ciubecca, questo si sapeva che era andato da tempo......
> 
> siamo lenti........ ci lasciano sempre le briciole, a volte va bene ma non sempre saremo così fortunati. il cc come il centrale di difesa sono più importanti di deketelaere.
> vediamo di non cannarli.



Se è vero che su Chewbacca c'erano Barca e PSG (ed evidentemente anche il Chelsea che alla fine se lo è preso) com'è possibile che venisse da noi?
Si lo metti al centro del progetto, ma siamo sicuri che possa fare il titolare?
E poi a lui gli frega del progetto quando magari anche l'ultima delle inglesi gli può offrire 4 milioni netti sull'unghia?
Dai sú... Sanches era più fattibile, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Roger84 (3 Agosto 2022)

A me obiettivamente scoccia molto nn averlo preso, sarebbe stato forse il centrocampista centrale più forte del campionato al netto degli infortuni. Speriamo che MM trovano il jolly.... è troppo importante.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Un accordo per il trasferimento del giocatore portoghese è stato trovato tra il Lille e il Paris Saint Germain. Il psg si è aggiudicato il centrocampista per una somma di 15 millioni di euro.
> 
> *Gazzetta: "Secondo obiettivo che sfuma in poche ore per il Milan.
> C'era il PSG dietro l' allenamento saltato di oggi.
> ...



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Agosto 2022)

Conoscendo MM, se non trovano il sostituto che gli garba... Corriamo il rischio di rimanere così come siamo, piuttosto che prendere tanto per prendere.
E con ciò non dico che sia una scelta del tutto sbagliata


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> *Se è vero che su Chewbacca c'erano Barca e PSG* (ed evidentemente anche il Chelsea che alla fine se lo è preso) com'è possibile che venisse da noi?
> Si lo metti al centro del progetto, ma siamo sicuri che possa fare il titolare?
> E poi a lui gli frega del progetto quando magari anche l'ultima delle inglesi gli può offrire 4 milioni netti sull'unghia?
> Dai sú... Sanches era più fattibile, e ho detto tutto.


l'unico dato di fatto è che è andato via per una cifra spendibile e stipendio si parlava di 2,5M.
quindi era prendibile, ma si vede che han valutato che non valeva quei soldi.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Perché 10-12 mln? In base a cosa?
> Allora non dovevamo provarci neanche per Sanches che costava almeno 15...


Non è certo ma gira voce che il budget sia su pwr giù suib50 milioni..
Almeno secondo le voci che girano..poi se sono di più meglio..
Io sono convinto che sta cosa dell uefa che voleva vedere meglio i rapporti tra elliott milan e lille abbia allontanato botman e sancges..
Comunque vedremo sancges non era certo una garanzia di salute di ferro..eh


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Non è certo ma gira voce che il budget sia su pwr giù suib50 milioni..
> Almeno secondo le voci che girano..poi se sono di più meglio..
> Io sono convinto che sta cosa dell uefa che voleva vedere meglio i rapporti tra elliott milan e lille abbia allontanato botman e sancges..
> Comunque vedremo sancges non era certo una garanzia di salute di ferro..eh



Ma anche 50 milioni non vorrebbe dire niente, con 50 milioni ci puoi prendere due giocatori da 50 milioni ciascuno pagabili in 2 anni ed ecco quindi che il "budget" inteso come costo in cartellini diventa 100.
Se si intende costo del cartellino... Ma c'è anche da valutare il discorso stipendi... Insomma anche 15 milioni rimanenti potrebbero non essere pochi con qualche soluzione fantasiosa e considerando i pagamenti dilazionati in più esercizi.
Anche lo stesso CDK c'è da vedere in quanto tempo lo paghiamo, perché di 35 mln potremmo spenderne quest'anno la metà.
È vero che i restanti c'è da metterli l'anno prossimo, però Puma pagherà più del doppio, i gironi in CL si spera di passarli ecc...


----------



## kekkopot (3 Agosto 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Bene, almeno è finita sta telenovelas.
> Ah com'era? "Scegli ciò che è giusto per l'anima, non per l'ego".


Evidentemente noi eravamo l'ego


----------



## kekkopot (3 Agosto 2022)

Io faccio parte della schiera di pessimisti: secondo me il nostro mercato si conclude con questa notizia.
Vorrei essere tanto ottimista come chi sogna SMS 
Chiaramente spero di sbagliarmi...


----------

